# Camera Issue, Olympus OM1 Light meter



## harlantk (May 4, 2006)

Ok so I decided the gooey seals on my Olympus OM-1 needed to be replaced, when I opened the door to laod film and the door stuck to the rim of the body, and tar like substance kinda strung between the door and body.....
Thats when the problem began!
I carefully cleaned all the parts up, using naptha gently with a delrin scraper and Q-tips, none entering the body or other unwanted places. Tedious but went well. Cut the new seal material, and installed each seal carefully, so far so good. Cleaned everything up and air blew everything clean and loaded film to test with. This morning grabbed the camera on my way out, and figured mid day shots would be best to leak test with. 
I turned ont he meter, pointed and adjusted, and adjusted, no meter!!!! Oh wait, bright sunny floral bed comes in at f1.8 at 1/4 second..........
Unload film put camera away and wait till I get home. First I check the battery (NEW) and it is 1.55 volts. I ponder and open the bottom and do not see anything in the battery wiring awry. Realizing that the last thing I did was replace the seals, so I rip em all off and behold the meter pops right back to normal...
????
So I ask
HOW?
Any thoughts would be apreciated here.
Tim


----------



## harlantk (May 4, 2006)

Update:
New seals again and no problem with the meter!
I hate unknown problems..... when will this return??


----------



## jwkwd (May 5, 2006)

Is there a switch of some sort switch that was depressed, or not depressed because of the new foam? Something that is in the channel the foam goes in, that might have been covered the first time? A contact? Button or whatever? Either way, it's working now so, go out and take some pictures.


----------



## Rob (May 5, 2006)

It sounds like maybe there was something blocking the light meter partially? I'm not familiar with the position of the meter in the OM1, but I understand they're reflection off film type meters, so it's possible that it was located quite near the seal and that the middle attempt something covered it?

Rob


----------



## harlantk (May 5, 2006)

Yes JWKWD, got the film back in and ready to roll. I agree main thing is it works again.
Rob, I did a good exam when I pulled the seals and other than the wind dial indicator, reset tab along the top rear rail, hmmm nothing that looked like anything , just bare track metal. I have to agree that somehow, there was a blockage to the light transmitted to the sensors, and am only considering that it was something else, that I am going to watch for, another problem actually that has not manifested into permanent. ELectrically if there was resistance, optically a light block. It is just the risk I take whenever I work on my camera's that something else will present itself to be worked on.
I just found this one to be quirky so thought I would share it with others.
Tim

Thanks for the responses gentlemen


----------

